

Love the new optional [scribd] tag - pchristensen

It looks like the way HN handles submitted pdf files has changed!  Now the title links to the original, and there's a link "[scribd]" after the title if you prefer to view it in the Scribd viewer.  Thanks pg!
======
pchristensen
I will miss the top comment on every submitted pdf being the link to the
original pdf, followed by the pro vs anti-scribd debate.

~~~
Hexstream
I won't.

------
jgrahamc
Any chance that it could be grey?

~~~
huhtenberg
Yep. And it might also make sense to move "scribd" link to the end, e.g. -

    
    
      The First Report on Scheme Revisited (brics.dk) (scribd)
    

But that's nitpicking really. The change is great as is. Kudos to pg for
listening to the whiners like myself :)

------
byrneseyeview
I'm not sure the tag is voluntary. I submitted it with (pdf) at the end, and
edited after the posted title turned into "The First Report on Scheme
Revisited (pdf) [scribd] (brics.dk)" which was a bit of a mess.

~~~
rory096
He doesn't mean the tag is optional, he means he likes how it gives you a
choice between just going to the raw pdf and using scribd, so it's a tag
making the use of scribd optional.

~~~
byrneseyeview
That makes much more sense.

Thank you for your correction.

------
jeroen
No examples on the front page, so for anyone wondering what it looks like:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227737>

------
Oompa
Better than nothing, but I'd love an option so that all PDF articles into
Scribd links in the preferences. Maybe that's just because I'm in the minority
of people that likes the Scribd links though. Also, this would allow anyone
that never clicks the Scribd links to have a little less clutter on the front
page.

------
Bjoern
Thank you very much !

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=222317>

